# ISO Berbere spice mix info



## In the Kitchen (Oct 13, 2007)

There is recipe that was on a site that called for Berbere, and Ethiopian spice blend that you add to eggs.  Anyone hear of this?  If so, what kind of flavor can I expect?

Thanks


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 13, 2007)

Berbere spice mix recipe - read it and I think you'll get an idea of what it might taste like.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 13, 2007)

ITK, I did a Google search  for "berbere" and came up with this.  Hope it helps.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 14, 2007)

*thank you*

After checking all the links, I decided to forget the recipe.  I don't know how I would use this spice again.  Like many others, not useful in other dishes.  If I could would try to locate restaurant that specializes in this particular cooking and sample it.  Just getting tired of fixing things the same old way. Probably spoiled!


----------

